# White Dove parents attacking babies!!



## holl274 (May 6, 2009)

Hi first post and having a drama, can anyone offer advice. Our white doves have just had their first beautiful babies. They are now almost 5 weeks old and attempting to leave the cote but daddy dove is attacking the young as soon as they hit the floor  Has anyone ever come across this before and is there a remedy, it is not nice to see


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

holl274 said:


> Hi first post and having a drama, can anyone offer advice. Our white doves have just had their first beautiful babies. They are now almost 5 weeks old and attempting to leave the cote but daddy dove is attacking the young as soon as they hit the floor  Has anyone ever come across this before and is there a remedy, it is not nice to see


he does not recognise them as his young anymore, they are just intruders now, a pair should be in their own space and another found for the weaned younguns..... doves can be brutal....I have three hens and they get along fine, but if a male was in there there could be a problem....


----------



## holl274 (May 6, 2009)

oops that doesnt sound too hopeful, mum is brooding 2 new eggs as well


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Do you have any vacant holes in the dovecote that the babies can use? You could try putting them in those. Spread the food around and give the babies their own water fountain so that the cock doesnt stop them from eating and drinking. I have a dovecote and the best advice I can give you is....don't watch! They will sort themselves out eventually.


----------



## holl274 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks pigeon, yeah there are several holes they can use, in fact baby just got in with brooding mum, and we do have loads of feeding stations. We were hoping for a nice gentle flock oh well, glad i'm at uni in the morning!! We've just got over the pecking order with the chickens after adding another 3, blimey it's all go


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

hay nice to see some one that lives in england were in england do you live?


----------



## holl274 (May 6, 2009)

Hi James, we're in Warwickshire.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

ah i am in dorset


----------



## pigeon adict (May 7, 2009)

the father is just protecting it's territory,it will ware of soon {wants the babies have grown up.1 month.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

pigeon adict said:


> the father is just protecting it's territory,it will ware of soon {wants the babies have grown up.1 month.



And then he will suddenly realise that his daughter is an available hen!


----------

